# 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53 by James Durham



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Naphtali Press has a redesigned website, and to celebrate, I'm also happy to announce a Prepublication offer on a reissuing of the Naphtali edition of James Durham's _Christ Crucified: Or the Marrow of the Gospel in 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53._ Check out the details as well as the new "look" at http://www.naphtali.com/


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks good, Chris. Neat &concise. Easy to navigate. I hope to take advantage of the Durham offer. This should also be encouraging to Dr. R. Scott Clark in this thread:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=22246

Maybe let him know what you've done? Fair price for an invaluable offer...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 19, 2007)

Shameless endorsement. 

Reading through the Durham Sermons on Isaiah 53 was an incredible blessing - I used that as part of my morning devotional reading my first year as a professor. Durham is a most gifted expositor - and you will not find yourself disappointed in a single page of his treatment of this great prophetic chapter. It is also a quality-bound volume that will undoubtedly be passed on to future generations, as it will hold up through the years. Thank you, Chris for the original publication of the work - and for making it more widely available. Now go out there and place your orders, folks!


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 20, 2007)

Chris,
Will it be available through Amazon??
Jim


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

Jim,
I gave up on Amazon years ago. If it seems worthwhile I may renew the relationship. I'm in correspondence with some of my distributors in any event and it may be available from them. Not having any confirmation I don't want to say any more than that.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 20, 2007)

Chris,
When will the book be available??
I went to your site and will end up sending a check via snail mail.
Jim


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Chris,
> When will the book be available??
> I went to your site and will end up sending a check via snail mail.
> Jim


That all depends on the number of prepubs I get. If business is brisk then it probably will ship in September, if it is like pulling teeth it may take a bit longer.  I'll post updates at the site and to the Naphtali newsgroup.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I stumbled on your site. I "Durham bombed" my budget. ;-)



NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm pleased to announce that Naphtali Press has a redesigned website, and to celebrate, I'm also happy to announce a Prepublication offer on a reissuing of the Naphtali edition of James Durham's _Christ Crucified: Or the Marrow of the Gospel in 72 Sermons on Isaiah 53._ Check out the details as well as the new "look" at http://www.naphtali.com/


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2007)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> I'm sorry to say I stumbled on your site. I "Durham bombed" my budget. ;-)


Sorry about that; but thanks very much!


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you at liberty to say what projects are upcoming? I was very pleased to find the Durham volumes.



NaphtaliPress said:


> Sorry about that; but thanks very much!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2007)

No firm plans other than the present ones. I would like to try some projects for the new Westminster Letterpress imprint. I have the Westminster Assembly's Grand Debate in etext but have not had any time to pick up the editing again. Same for Nicolas Bownd's work on the Sabbath (the granddaddy so to speak of all Puritan works on the subject). I have some David Hay Fleming I could put out in paperback, maybe POD, and I would like to reissue some of the old Anthology 1 material in some way, since it is OUP; particularly the Gillespie, Rutherford, Alexander and Baillie parliament sermons. I could do those pretty easily as part of the 17th century Presbyterian series if I was convinced I could move enough to justify that expense.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 30, 2007)

Mercy!

     



NaphtaliPress said:


> No firm plans other than the present ones. I would like to try some projects for the new Westminster Letterpress imprint. I have the Westminster Assembly's Grand Debate in etext but have not had any time to pick up the editing again. Same for Nicolas Bownd's work on the Sabbath (the granddaddy so to speak of all Puritan works on the subject). I have some David Hay Fleming I could put out in paperback, maybe POD, and I would like to reissue some of the old Anthology 1 material in some way, since it is OUP; particularly the Gillespie, Rutherford, Alexander and Baillie parliament sermons. I could do those pretty easily as part of the 17th century Presbyterian series if I was convinced I could move enough to justify that expense.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2007)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Mercy!


You have no idea; if time were money.I want to complete the critical text of the Westminster Larger Catechism which begins running in the 2007 Confessional Presbyterian DV. That and the journal itself is the tail wagging the dog for now. I am also pretty sure I want to do a "nice" version of the Westminster Standards with the reviewed texts when I get through them.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 1, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You have no idea; if time were money.I want to complete the critical text of the Westminster Larger Catechism which begins running in the 2007 Confessional Presbyterian DV. That and the journal itself is the tail wagging the dog for now. I am also pretty sure I want to do a "nice" version of the Westminster Standards with the reviewed texts when I get through them.



If a promise is helpful, I promise to buy a copy. 

Have you thought about reprinting Gillespie's English Popish Ceremonies? I've wanted to buy one for a long time but can't get my hands on a used copy...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Todd. I just need to get on top of things. I would like to reissue EPC but I'm not sure about in the same garb. I think an affordable pb version may be prudent, but it is a big book as well. It took 13 years to sell out a little more than 600 copies of the first print run; so printing 1000 copies in hardback seems a scary proposition. But I think I could do it more economically now than in 1993 so I won't rule it out altogether. Seems my main work lately has been reissuing the old 17th century Presbyterian volumes that have gone out of print, rather than new work, so it would be in keeping with that. I'm actually waiting for Madcap Software's Blaze to be released before attempting this and other projects, as I am hoping it will solve some considerable layout work that otherwise will have to be done manually. Software is not quite the same as in 1993; sadly, I have lost a few text files, mostly the old Anthologies, which were done in stone age linotronic software.


----------

